# Swift Escape 696



## Sammy85 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All, 

We are looking to buy our first motorhome - the Swift Escape 696, (6 berth with the bunks at the rear). 

We need 6 seatbelts but also need to be maximum 3500kg and from the brochures the max weight stated is 3650kg. 

We've been told there is an option to reduce it to 3500kg but that would require the removal of one of the seatbelts.

Now, we've looked at renting one of these motorhomes before buying and all those are 3500kg with 6 seatbelts so we're a bit confused about this. 

Is there something we are missing?

Any insight would be much appreciated as this is the only motorhome with 6 berths and seatbelts that has really appealed to us. 


Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sammy85 said:


> We've been told there is an option to reduce it to 3500kg but that would require the removal of one of the seatbelts.
> Sam


I am confused by that statement too.

My first thought would be to approach another Swift dealer and ask the same question. The downrating to 3500kg is nothing more than a paper exercise and does not affect the number of passenger belts.

But, and this is a big but, it will of course affect whether or not you can physically carry 6 people and their belongings and stay within the weight limit.

What does Swift state as the van's MIRO? What payload figure do they quote for this van?

I suspect that you or someone else or both are limited by licence to 3500kg? If that is the case I would not even consider any van without it having been weighed on a weighbridge (with driver, fuel, gas and water) first even if it is brand new! I would want to know axle weights as well as Gross Weight.

The payload figure quoted by Swift may well be 'approximate' and it would also be affected by any added extras. It also may be difficult to achieve because you can quite easily have a situation where you reach a maximum weight for an individual axle without having used up your full payload allowance.

JohnW


----------



## BluebellWoods11 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the 2012 Swift Escape 696 (which incidentally is for sale) and it states on the log book that its gross weight is 3500kg. Is is due to licence categories that you ask?


----------

